# Game 45 - Utah Jazz vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 29, 2007 9:00 PM



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sadly:

Nets' record when Petey does their game threads: 10-5!

GO NETS!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Boozer hurt his knee tonight and the Jazz failed after he left.

AK47 also injured.

Would be great if neither of the players are playing against us. Then we would only have to worry about stupid Okur and their point guard.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> Boozer hurt his knee tonight and the Jazz failed after he left.
> 
> AK47 also injured.
> 
> Would be great if neither of the players are playing against us. Then we would only have to worry about stupid Okur and their point guard.


That point guard would be Deron Williams, and he brings it (and then some) every single time he goes up against Kidd.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> That point guard would be Deron Williams, and he brings it (and then some) every single time he goes up against Kidd.


I know.

For some reason I hate Deron Williams


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its a winnable game. The Nets are resilient. Why oh why is this game at 9:00pm on Monday. Mondays are a no no


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Lets go for 11 Petey! :clap:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> Boozer hurt his knee tonight and the Jazz failed after he left.
> 
> AK47 also injured.
> 
> Would be great if neither of the players are playing against us. Then we would only have to worry about stupid Okur and their point guard.


Yeah, and their PG happens to be #2 in the league in APG (in front of Kidd). He also had 48 assists in 3 games with only 5 turnovers. Yeah, that guy. And it is sad that you want to face a jazz team with less players and not 100%. I also love it that you just have to worry about stupid Okur. :clap2:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Yeah, and their PG happens to be #2 in the league in APG (in front of Kidd). He also had 48 assists in 3 games with only 5 turnovers. Yeah, that guy. And it is sad that you want to face a jazz team with less players and not 100%. I also love it that you just have to worry about stupid Okur. :clap2:


the nets arent even at 75 percent right now, i wouldnt be talking health.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Yeah, and their PG happens to be #2 in the league in APG (in front of Kidd). He also had 48 assists in 3 games with only 5 turnovers. Yeah, that guy. And it is sad that you want to face a jazz team with less players and not 100%. I also love it that you just have to worry about stupid Okur. :clap2:


yea yea i know who tha point guard is. I dunno why but I hate Deron Williams!

But stupid Okur will shred us. Our bigs are too lazy to defend the 3 point line.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Any news on Boozer's knee? What happened?


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

lets salvage the trip with a great win at utah. i can live with 2-3, but 1-4 would really hurt considering it should be 4-1


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

we beat the jazz last time 

kidd will leapfrog williams for the #2 spot on the APG list. how many does he need?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> yea yea i know who tha point guard is. I dunno why but I hate Deron Williams!
> 
> But stupid Okur will shred us. Our bigs are too lazy to defend the 3 point line.


ummm, no reason? He was the underdog coming into this season. Everyone was already declaring paul the best player out of the draft and even that raymond felton was better than deron. Deron has did nothing but play ball, he doesn't trash talk, doesn't complain, and just gets the job done.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> the nets arent even at 75 percent right now, i wouldnt be talking health.


I would love to play the nets at 100 percent. But the jazz are 50% with missing their best player and their best defensive player and top help defender in the league. Let hope it is a good one I guess... Good luck on monday net fans!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

roro26 said:


> Any news on Boozer's knee? What happened?


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=270127003

It shows it right there. It didn't look too serious, I just hope he can come back asap. the jazz need his scoring, they only scored 83 points.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=270127003
> 
> It shows it right there. It didn't look too serious, I just hope he can come back asap. the jazz need his scoring, they only scored 83 points.


Thanks, I hope he plays Monday night, Boozer is having a great year for Utah.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Ak47 will not play monday

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2746312



> Utah Jazz starting forward Andrei Kirilenko will miss Monday's game against the New Jersey Nets with a sprained right ankle


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Neither will Boozer. So you guys are looking at a lineup of Deron, Fisher, Brewer, Millsap, Okur....


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Argh!

Don't want to get ahead of myself marking this down as a win but Nets could have gone 5-0, 25-20 coming back home.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok so just defend Deron Williams, keep Millsap off the baords and we should be fine.

Just make sure we contest Okur's shots. Most of his threes are wide open.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

ESPN reports: Boozer questionable for monday :| So,he's in or out?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> ok so just defend Deron Williams, keep Millsap off the baords and we should be fine.
> 
> Just make sure we contest Okur's shots. Most of his threes are wide open.


It's the high pick and roll by Okur and Deron. It also has a lot to do with Boozer getting doubled in the post and the zone defense. Just a mix of everything. Okur has been hot recently (except for last game). If Boozer is there, then the jazz have a big chance of winning. If not the nets will get the win if they don't sleep on the jazz.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

We've already beat you guys once this year. That was with a 70% RJ, and an inexperienced bench. Our bench is contributing better. The rotations are slightly better. And Kidd is playing the best ball of his life. Carter has stepped it up its over.
VC with 40 10 10
Jkidd with 20 15 15. 
Nets win by 30.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

AK47 injured once again and this is who people want to trade VC for... LOL


Nets should win this game though, no Boozer, no Kirilekno, no excuses


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

go nets!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

arhie said:


> We've already beat you guys once this year. That was with a 70% RJ, and an inexperienced bench. Our bench is contributing better. The rotations are slightly better. And Kidd is playing the best ball of his life. Carter has stepped it up its over.
> VC with 40 10 10
> Jkidd with 20 15 15.
> Nets win by 30.



:lol: :lol: :yay: :yay: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :yay: 
i have a feelin this ones gonna be close.. i mean.. we did nearly lose to the knicks.. and we lost to the kings and utah is wayy better than both teams

ps: what happened to the smiles? is it just me or do they not show up??


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

No Boozer+no Kirilenko=Nets must win.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

I wouldn't underestimate the Jazz, what with being down 2 players; Sloan is a helluva coach who knows how to make adjustments. I see that high P/R with Deron and Okur being used alot.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

I went back and looked at the 1st meeting between these two teams. The Nets went small that day and Boozer was mostly a non-factor due to matchup problems. I think since then, Boozer has established himself as a dominant big man down-low and I'm sure if Sloan had the chance to re-do that game, Boozer would get more touches.

Milsap had 9 rebounds in only 19 minutes so he's a concern to contain off the boards. Wright had 15pts and he was pretty hot shooting wise...he also had 32 minutes of PT...down the stretch i think the lineup was Kidd, VC, RJ, Wright, Krstic.

Of course with Krstic and RJ out, down the stretch it could be Kidd, VC, Wright, Nachbar, Moore/Collins....having Nachbar defending Okur...it'll be interesting that's for sure.


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

This is one of those NBA "trap" games. Where the opposing team is missing a lot of their key players and the other team thinks it should be an automatic win. Utah's good so there's no reason this Nets team should be taking them lightly, or anyone lightly for that matter. Need to take care of business from the tip off and not let the Jazz get into a groove otherwise the Nets could be in trouble. Also GM3 yeah it is kind of sad that this should've been at least a 4-0 road trip so far but instead it's been 1-3.


----------



## hawaiianjazzfan (Jul 25, 2006)

AK is playing tonight... Booze is not.

http://www.sltrib.com/jazz/ci_5111486


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

what to expect:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xqtJTcWTmjs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xqtJTcWTmjs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> _what to expect:_
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AK47 is going to give it a go.

Wright is getting another start.

Matchup of the night: Collins vs. Collins


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Darvin Ham giving the Nets some props


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go Nets go . Twin vs Twin.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets win the tip


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Sloan not coaching, not feeling well.

Same for Boki...atleast for now. Not offically out yet.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter already with his second foul...1 minute, 3 seconds.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher hits 2 free throws

0-2 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets win the tip, and Moore can’t hit the jumper.
Off to Deron. Turns it over… lead out pass thrown away.
Apparently Boki is not going to be able to play. Well might be able to, but not at the moment.

Fisher w/ the fake, and fouled.
Deron around the screen, misses, tip to Fisher, drives and fouled by Carter, 2nd in a little more than a minute.
Carter to the bench, House in.
Fisher hits the 1st.
Fisher hits again.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn bad start from Vince


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

2 early foul ? **** your mother... refs


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 2

2-2


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh my God. That was such a charge ARGHH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd can’t hit in the post.
Can’t hit, Jazz miss, Kidd board. Kidd hits on the other end.
Collins trips Okur.
No shooting foul, Nets 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

HB said:


> Damn bad start from Vince


I could've sworn Carter had position on Fisher.

He was WAITING for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK posting… out to Deron, can’t hit. AK called on the foul, trying to co over the back.

-Petey


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Why isnt vince on the floor


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

House bringing it up… Kidd to Moore, flips down to Collins, turns over. Deron, Okur… AK, Okur, Deron… around the screen, to Collins, can’t hit, AK on the follow hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

AK47 for 2

2-4 - UTAH


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

jazz getting every call


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

um are you kidding me? how the **** does vince have 2 fouls already


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Moore w/ the ball, attacking, and Okur with the big block.
Into House, can’t hit the pull up, tapped to Fisher, ball through Collins and Moore’s hands. Down to Jarron, back to Fisher, fouled. Was on Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher hits 2 free throws

2-6 - UTAH


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Two thoughts

1. Put Marcus Williams in this game right now.

2. **** you Dick Bavetta, you old *** ****.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fisher at the line hits the 1st.
Fisher hits the 2nd.
Officials timeout, as clock didn’t stop, Jazz 6-2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

the refs and the official are still TERRIBLE


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

da1nonly said:


> Why isnt vince on the floor


2 quick fouls


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ball into Moore, back to Kidd, bringing it up...
House drops the 3!!!

Pulls the Nets back to 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

House for 3

5-6 - UTAH


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

This is bull****. That was such a charge on Fisher


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher hits the defensive tech free throw

5-7 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

D3 called. DAMNIT!
Fisher drops the free throw, Jazz’s ball side out.
Into AK… Oku, drives, air ball, Kidd board, lead to Moore… can’t hit, fouled by AK. His 2nd!

Moore to the line for 2.
Jaroon was trying to hold him up.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

the two players who were rumoured to be traded for each other out of the game now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright for three!!!!

Gotta love seeing that


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright for 3

8-7 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

is boki in this game?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Moore misses the 1st.
Harpring in for AK.
Moore can’t hit, Harpring board.

Deron up top, Okur… Jarron can’t hit, Kidd board.
Kidd, Moore, Kidd backing… Wright… hits the 3!
7:09 left.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright for 2

10-7 - NETS


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

I missed first minute. How did Vince pick up his first?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright on the break from Kidd for the easy layin...perfectly done


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron bringing it up… toOkur, jacks, can’t hit, Kidd board. To Wright cutting and hits!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

AW for 3


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Moore hits 2 free throws

12-7 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd w/ the steal… to Moore, Moore is fouled! Was bailed out as he almost traveled. Foul on Deron.

Moore to the line for another 2.
Moore is 72% on the season. 
Hits the 1st.
Hits.

Nets up 12-7!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jarkid said:


> is boki in this game?


He might be out for the game...they said he was in the locker room and not feeling well. Still up in the air.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Backdoor pass to Harpring, Wright w/ the quick foul.
Nets over the limit, with 6:16 to go. DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Harpring hits 1 of 2 free throws

12-8 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Harpring hits the 1st.
Can’t hit, but tapped out by Okur as he battles Moore.

Kidd bringing it up… Moore, house, can’t hit, Okur board.
Deron… Fisher, Deron under and hits as he lost Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams for 2

12-10 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd wit the nice jumper. 4 points, 3 assists already for him


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 2

14-10 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

AW from JK


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd drops the bucket.
Nets back up 4 now.

Deron, okur… to Harpring, out… Harpring fouled, Wright with his 2nd.

DAMNIT!

Timeout.
5:18 to go.
Nets up 14-10.

-Petey


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

nachbar and mwill better get in there


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Worst. Officiating. Ever.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Harpring hits 2 free throws

14-12 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Harpring hits both.
Haslip in>

Kidd, Collins... Air ball. Battle for the board... and Nets ball as it goes out of bounds!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Collins should be banned from shooting. This guy is so bad


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

don't shoot it ! jason collins


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd throws it up… can’t hit, but gets the O Board, as he tries to pass, 24 second violation.
Milsap’s pass picked off by Moore, to Kidd, Kidd is fouled… and Kidd goes flying, but lands on his feet.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

stop.shooting.please.Collins


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

4:37 to go.
Fisher in, Deron out.
Kidd, Moore, House… Moore called on the moving screen on the hand off. DAMNIT!

Fisher lob pass to Girciek, and Moore w/ the block!

Jazz’s ball side out.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Moore with an awesome block


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Moore with the nice block...its nice to have a big man that can do that again.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gera for 2

14-14


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

maybe when all our palyers foul out we will finally see bernard robinson!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I like this Milsap kid.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Milsap for 2

14-16 - UTAH


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Boki is a no go for tonight


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff in, Collins out.
Harpring, Fisher, Gordon, drives, and hits as he pulls it out.
Kidd, Backing… out to House, kidd, backing… turns, air ball, Okur ball.
Fisher, Okur… Milsap with space and hits the standing 1 hander.

Kidd, House, Cliff, Adams, Kidd, House trying to get through a screen, Gordon w/ his 1st.
Jazz over the limit. Kidd out, Marcus in.
House to the line, jazz over the limit.
Boki won’t play tonight.
House drops the 1st.
House drops the 2nd.

Nets tied at 16-16.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

House hits 2 free throws

16-16


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher for 2

16-18 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fisher bringing it up… Around the screen and hits.
Marcus bringing it up… To House… drives, flips up the jumper. Adams got a hand out in, but Fisher controls. Misap, Fisher… whips the pass, and off a Jazz.
Timeout.
Jazz up 18-16, 2:25 to go.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it.... we need boki.. but he won't play tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If the Nets can keep this a low scoring game, I like the Nets' chances.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

jazz in penalty, take a chance and put vince back in? he can draw few fouls and get to the line (or pick up his third)


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Okur for 3

16-21 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ball into house.... Adams, House, marcus, house tries to apss, gives it up, Fisher pull s out, Gordon... loses it, out to Okur... drops the 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcus Williams for 2

18-21 - UTAH


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Okur for 3

18-24 - UTAH


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff Robinson for 2

20-24 - UTAH


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Milsap for 2

20-26 - UTAH


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Is Cliff Robinson ****ing retarded??!!

He's standing there challenging Okur to shoot threes. ****ing old addlebrained dope smoking grandpa.

Get off the court.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

cliffy just looked at okur !!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

bad pass by Marcus


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

End of the 1st quarter

20-26 - UTAH


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Where in the hell is Josh Boone?

Is Mikki Moore going to play the whole game?


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

and I guess someone cares about his FG%


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Cliff is so stupid. So stupid. Is he high? Stand there with 1.6 left in the shotclock? Stand there while Okur rains threes all over him?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marcus holding… drives… lob to Adams, bad lob… Milsap called on palming bringing it over…

3.2 on the clock.

Into Moore. Dflected to Okur… 1.5 on the clock.
Into Marcus… holding.
Nets end the 1st down 26-20.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

danm it, we need jkidd or vince.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Harpring for 2 plus a foul
Harpring hits the fee throw

20-29 - UTAH


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter for 2

22-29 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ball into Harpring, attacking and fouled as he hits.
Drops it, Jazz. 29-20.
Carter drops the quick jumper.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

thtas what i've been saying. most of okur's threes are wide open. people just dont read the scouting report or just dont think he can make them for some reason.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Some Jazz can’ t hit as boone blocks, Milsap can’t hit the follow. Nets try to take it out… but give it up, loses it, 24 second violation. Lucky call for the Nets.

Ball into Marcus… Carter, Cliff, marcus… can’t hit, Harpring board.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Adams for 2

24-29 - UTAH


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams for 3

24-31 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

GG cant hit, Arajo can’t hit the pull back, Marcus to the lob, Adams flips it in. Deron drops the open 3.

Hets timeout.

Nets down 7.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

adams for 2 from mwill


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Marcus completely lost his man. No reason for it.

The Nets are lost in space.

Carter is the only one focused and ready to play and he can't be aggressive.

He is yelling at teammates and acting as animated as I've ever seen him.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

timeout Nets


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the nets dont understand the concept of collapsing on ****ing three point shooters, lets see how many more games theyll lose because of that! 20-30?


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Marcus Williams has extremely deficient basketball iq.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wow how open was deron


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

MWILL is still too young to play.

silly boy.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Boone for 2

26-31 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Phil Johnson running the Jazz, as Sloan has the flu.
Marcus, Adams, Marcus… Down to Boone, and Milsap with the goaltending. LOL

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Millsap has got some hops


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gera for 2

26-33 - UTAH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

MWILL and CLIFFY made us to get 7 point deficit


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

MWILL should learn more from Deron


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

rebounding :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron finds a cutting GG as Nets go Zone.
Marcus, Adams, Marcus, Carter… Marcus outside, can’t hit, through Boone’s hands.
Wright in for Adams.
Jazz’s ball.
Into Deron… Harpring, Deron gets inside… Mislap board… Jazz resets. GG, Deron, Dries… Milsap another board. Fouled by Boone.

Misap has 5 boards in 9 minutes. DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Milsap hits 2 free throws

26-35 - UTAH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

MWILL, shoot it well, please.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need kidd to grab the rebounds.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

grab the damn rebounds, please.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Milsap hits the 1st.
Brewer in. Drops the 2nd.
Marcus… Carter… Wright… Marcus, Wright, Carter… makes his move, Collins O foul, moving screen, Deron down. Frank is T’ed up.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

no more techinical foul... **** you.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron hits the tech 

26-36 - UTAH


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

that was a good screen, blown call number 4


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron to the line.
Deron hits.

Jazz’s ball side out.
Brewer… GG. Jazz loses it.;.. deflected out by the Jazz.
Kidd in for Marcus.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jason Collins didn't move !


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams for 2

26-38 - UTAH


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 3

29-38 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd bringing it up… Carter… Kidd, Carter, Wright. Can’t hit, Brewer board.
Deron gets inside off the cross over and hits.

Carter, Collins, Wright… Carter… Kidd, hits the 3!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Araujo for 2

29-40 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron , Arajuo hits the foul line jumper.
Nets down 11.
Kidd, Carter, Collins, Wright, Carter… Wright, Carter, Kidd, can’t hit. Arjauo board.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kidd for 3


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams for 2

29-42 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron off the screen, and hits.
Nets timeout.
6:15 to go.
Jazz 11-3 run, Jazz up 13.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

vince is the only Net with ability to drive through zone but cant bcuz of the fouls, nothing going Nets way tonight


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

the Nets can not get over the screen.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

dfunk15 said:


> that was a good screen, blown call number 4


YES commentators thought it was ok.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we lost Boki now, and early fouls on VC, that's so bull****


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter hits 2 free throws

31-42 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jazz 19-6 on the board.
Jazz with 8 on the O side.
Carter off the headfake draws the foul on Brewer.
Carter to the line.
Carter drops both.
Nets have Wright and Kidd in for boards?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 3

34-42 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jazz O3, on Milsap!
Nice… Moore, Carter… to kidd, drops the 3!
Nets back to within 8.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams for 3

34-45 - UTAH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kidd for 3, he is a shooter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets go zone… Deron hits over Kidd, the 3.
Jazz back up 11.
Carter, Wright… drives, fouled by Brewer.
Wright to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright hits 2 free throws

36-45 - UTAH


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

kidd with "Baron Davis" defense on Williams


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brewer for 2

36-47 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright hits the 1st.
Wright drops the 2nd.

Nets within 9 now!

Jazz pushing, Ak, Deron, down to Milsap, Brewer fumbles, recovers and hits off glass.

Wright, Kidd, Wright… D3 called on the Jazz now!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd hits the defensive 3 second tech

37-47 - UTAH


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 2

39-47 - UTAH


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Okur for 3

39-50 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd shooting… hits. Some Jazz fan hooting.
Ball into Kidd, Carter, Collins, Carter… drives, flips, can’t hit. Deron insides loses it… Carter of to Kidd, ahead of everyone and hits the layup.
3:55 to go, Nets down 9.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Collins for 2

41-50 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron to Okur… drops the 3.
Kidd, Carter… Collins blocked, Moore can’t put it back, Collins blocked… no goal tending.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Moore for 2

43-50 - UTAH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

how can they shoot the ****ing well?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron down to AK, Wright steps back… AK fumbles, wright to Kidd, Moore flips it in!
Deron, Okur, AK cutting, fouled by Wright. Wright’s 3rd.
Timeout called.
AK to the line after the Timeout… Nets down 7.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it , we need some other role player to step up


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I hope Boki makes it for the second half


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

What's up with Nachbar? Is he not playing?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

AK47 hits 2 free throws

43-52 - UTAH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets !


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK drops both, pulls the Jazz back up 9.
Into Collins, Kidd, can't hit, Collins board, to Kidd bodies up on Okur and hits!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 2

45-52 - UTAH


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

House for 3

48-52 - UTAH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

house for 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron pulls out as they are up 7. Okur cutting and fumbles out of bounds!
Kidd, out to house, fires and hits the 3!
Carter was pulled to save for the fouls…
Into Harprings, moore board, House… Kidd… Fires, can’t hit the 3, Harpring board.
Deron resets… AL, Deron fumbles, gathers, AK, Okur… can’t hit, Harpring board, and he’s fouled.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

awful shot by Kidd


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the rebounding is getting out of hand!! in fact, its a joke.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Harpring hits 2 free throws

48-54 - UTAH


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Gettin killed on the defensive glass


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need a good rebounder...

that's really needed.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd hits 2 free throws

50-54 - UTAH


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

Kidd with 17, 5,5 great game so far


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Was on Kidd.
Harpring to the line for 2.
Whistle… Fisher in.
AK out.
Harpring drops the 1st.
Hits.
Jazz up 6 now.
Kidd… drives, flips up as he was fouled.
Kidd to the line for 2.
Jazz up 54-48.
41.9 to go.
Kidd hits the 1st.
Foul was on Okur.
Kidd hits.
Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

get a rebound:lol:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Okur hits 2 free throws

50-56 - UTAH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd dare to drive now.

good scene.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 3

53-56 - UTAH


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Halftime

53-56 - UTAH


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Too bad the Nets bigs are allergic to rebounding


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

our big men suck... can't grab the damn rebound.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

kidd with the 3! hes saved us that quarter. 

we dont deserve to be in this game the way our team is playing. 
we need to grab a rebound


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

woo hoo, go Kidd


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Kidd is on pace for 40-10-10


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur can’t hit. Gets the O Board, flips up as he’s fouled.
Okur to the line.
Adams on his 1st.
Drops the 1st.
Drops the 2nd.
Kidd…
Drives, Cliff, House, can’t hit. Nets get it back, Kidd hits the 3.
Adams steals inbounds, can’t get it up in time.
Nets down 53-56 to end the half!

-Petey


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

i missed tghe first few min of game, can someone tell me if the 2 fouls carter picked up in 1 min were actually fouls or bs calls


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thorn built an incredibly flawed team around jason kidd.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jason kidd is a damn good shooter.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Kidd is on pace for 40-10-10


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wow I love Kidd...only down 3? with VC getting into foul trouble early? I'd take that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd is ridiculous.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

J kidd is not human tonight....
he is insane.... go for a triple double kidd!!!!!!!!!!!!
VC better start picking up the slack in the 2nd half


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

My hats off to Jason. Incredible half


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

carter seems to get himself in foul trouble a bit more than usual


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

AJC NYC, the funny guy appears now


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

kidd is the funnest player to watch in the nba bar none


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:


> wow I love Kidd...only down 3? with VC getting into foul trouble early? I'd take that.


I know, I'll totally take it. Seems like they should be down more hten that.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Guys, what happened to Nachbar?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go Nets.

Jason Kidd can shoot now,

do you know that?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nachbar doesn't feel well.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Guys, what happened to Nachbar?


flu


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> J kidd is not human tonight....
> he is insane.... go for a triple double kidd!!!!!!!!!!!!
> VC better start picking up the slack in the 2nd half


Vince played well when he was actually on the floor, he couldnt be overly aggressive bcuz of the foul trouble


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

If it wasn't freezing outside I would so wear my JKidd jersey tomorrow.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Omega said:


> flu


I hope it doesn't spread to any of the other guys


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

lol Milsap might have a trip-dub himself.

Right now he has 6pts, 6rebs, and 6to's...

the Nets have forced 12 turnovers...which is keeping them in it...Moore has 4 steals himself.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow the wolves BEAT the suns


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

the flu certainly hasnt affected kidd. 

thats all want to hear


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:


> lol Milsap might have a trip-dub himself.
> 
> Right now he has 6pts, 6rebs, and 6to's...


other then the TO's, he's been playing well. Brings lots of energy



Mogriffjr said:


> the Nets have forced 12 turnovers...which is keeping them in it...Moore has 4 steals himself.


He's just been sticking his hands out and breaking it up a lot..but I agree, they need to keep it up. That's a huge reason why they made that comeback.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Omega said:


> flu


Dang. Thats a big blow


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I hope it doesn't spread to any of the other guys


yeah thatd suck. we need to quarantine Boki!!


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

HB said:


> Wow the wolves BEAT the suns


personally, i wanted them to win like 20 in a row. 
i just wanted to see if it was possible in todays nba.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

HB said:


> Wow the wolves BEAT the suns


It had to end sooner or later...I jsut didn't expect it to end against the Wolves.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go Nets go.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

AJC NYC say something.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh **** dick looks old for his age


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher hits 2 free throws

53-58 - UTAH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it .. mooer and collins grab the damn rebounds.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Antoine with the nice and 1


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

It really makes me happy to see Wright play well like he has the past 2 games


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright for 2 plus a foul
Wright hits the free throw

56-58 - UTAH


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

ah man i just realized something. the refs for the game are violet palmer and dick bavetta....


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

fudge didnt recover


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

AW yes and fouled !


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Are you kidding me, what type of pathetic defense was that Mikki


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter for 2

58-60 - UTAH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jarron ...


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

dick banana


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jarron owned mikki that possession.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AJC NYC said:


> Oh **** dick looks old for his age


He gets around pretty well for a guy who is pushing 70.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher hits a technical free throw

58-61 - UTAH


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

oh ****


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wright really playing good


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright for 2

60-61 - UTAH


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

This Kidd to Wright connection is getting it done.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

just got in how we lookin?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

how can they not miss the free throw


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jaron Collins for 2 plus a foul
Jaron hits the free throw

60-64 - UTAH


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

3rd on vince?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Back, sorry misses some of the game. Kidd pushing, finds Wright who brings the Nets to within 1.
Jarron hits and is fouled 
Think tha twas the 3rd on Carter. Hey their Collins can't hit FTs.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And how did Vince end up guarding Jaron, someone lost their man


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> He gets around pretty well for a guy who is pushing 70.


I thought or it appeared that he was 90


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

trade collins for collins !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

someone just grab a rebound, thats all I'm asking


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter trying to cut takes a shot. On Deron Williams. 3rd on him.
Nets can’ thit, board through Collins hand. Moore out, tips away from Okur, regardhers. Deron gto Fisher… pulls out. Can’t hit, Okur board as shot clock was at 2.

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It had to end sooner or later...I jsut didn't expect it to end against the Wolves.


44 pts for KG. They're next game was against the Spurs. I thought they would have been the team to end their streak.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

If only both collins could fuse together and make a decent basketball player


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it... bad defense.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

wright seems to be having a great game..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

House for 2

62-64 - UTAH


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AJC NYC said:


> I thought or it appeared that he was 90


Oh yeah, he looks older, but gets around like someone younger.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

House with a clutch shot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK on the drive was pushed by Wright. Deron, AK… can;’t hit, Carter board… kidd pushing, House, Carter…. Carter spun into a Net. Kidd gets it to House who hits the jumper. Deron trying to go all the way, fouled by Moore.
Nets 4th with 8:02 to go.

Deron to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams hits 2 free throws

62-66 - UTAH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

house for 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron drops it.
Deron hits again. Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

neoxsupreme said:


> 44 pts for KG. They're next game was against the Spurs. I thought they would have been the team to end their streak.


Yeah, the Spurs game would have been my guess too


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

first points kidd has gotten since the 1st half??


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd hits 2 free throws

64-66 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd attacking… takes the hit, and he’s going to the line.
Kidd hits.
Foul was on Jarron.
Kidd hits again.
Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

i love the fast break

and deron williams=****! gr.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

House for 2

66-66


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams for 2

66-68 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron, Fisher… leaves for AK, loses it. House, Kidd, House… lays it home. OMG. Deron attacking and hits.
Jazz up 2.
Deron is a 1 man fast break. Jeez.
Kidd, Carter, Collins, house… HITS!

Tie.
-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

House again


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

House for 2

68-68


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur, Jaroon, lob to AK and hits.
Nets want a timeout.
Kidd brings it over.
6 and a half to go, Jazz up 70-68.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

AK47 for 2

68-70 - UTAH


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

this game ain't half bad. the nets seem to be doing well.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

hey carter just cuz u had ur first few good games in a month doenst mean u can take the night off tonight. geez. show up please


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince for 3, that looked effortless


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter for 3

71-70 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC 3! And the nets take the lead!

I didn't think that one was going in


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i love red jerseys.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams for 2

71-72 - UTAH


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

elsaic15 said:


> hey carter just cuz u had ur first few good games in a month doenst mean u can take the night off tonight. geez. show up please




shut the **** up carter15


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

elsaic15 said:


> hey carter just cuz u had ur first few good games in a month doenst mean u can take the night off tonight. geez. show up please


i think vince just answered you. twice.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drops the 3!
Nets up 1!
Deron... off the screen drops it.
Carter, Kidd, Carter... pulls out... drives, and AK fouls him!
4th on AK!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AK47 picks up his 4th foul...good to see him going out.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is vince guarding ak47 and vice verca?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

AK47 has 4 fouls.

go VC.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

73-72 - NETS


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> AK47 picks up his 4th foul...good to see him going out.


yup. i wonder if vince was aware of that.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

AK looks terrible...damn.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jarkid said:


> i love red jerseys.


I gotta admit, at first I didn't like them at all, but they've started to grow on me.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

take over this game, VC !


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Harping back.
Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Harping goes baseline, and Kidd with the foul as he tries to hold on.
Harping to the line.
3rd on Kidd.

Harping misses the 1st.
Harping hits and ties up the game.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Harpring hits 1 of 2 free throws

73-73


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

yep. this is the new AK47. for all those who advocated that trade strongly, this is what all those injuries have reduced AK47 to.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, Collins, House… Carter… drives and is fouled. On Harpring!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I like that move by Vince...being aggressive and getting to the line...and smashing Harpring in the face in the procss, haah.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

is this carter...attacking? hm.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC draws the foul again.. nice.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

74-73 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to the line.
Carter drops the 1st.
Frank talking to Marcus.
Carter’s 2nd rims out.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

go ahead and attack VC!!! dooo it!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Moore was fouled on that putback


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

is there any possible way moore could have missed that easy dunk without getting fouled? nope? didn't think so.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Giricek for 3

74-76 - UTAH


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

omg cover the 3 point line


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron up top… Nets streal. Kidd… Carter… drives, misses, Moore can’t put it back… Deron, okur, GG drops the 3.

Carter, Moore, House… Carter… House, Carter flips up, but shot clock violation.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And House refuses to shoot leading to the violation


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it... they nailed a 3


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

76-76


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow @ that Vince move


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

rebounding:
utah 21 nets 15

wow. hm. and they're all ied up. didn't expect that.



i would love to know how that was a foul. that ref's a *****. cliffy didn't even touch him!!!


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

wow...we can not rebound for ****


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lol who says vince cant be efficient. 14 points on 7 shots!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur can’t hit, Moore board!
House, Carter… drives, spins, fades, rims in!
Tie game.

Hapring tries to go for the pass, Carter deflects it.
Cliff in for Collins.

GG to the fade. Can’t hit, Okur board, hits and fouled. What a stupid foul.
Foul was on Cliff. Cliff is T’ed too.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

nice move by VC on the fade!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

****.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

carter had a friendly roll.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

cliffy... bad foul !


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

danm... CLIFFY


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

there u govc


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince really going to the hoop...he's gotta keep it up.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Okur for 2 plus a foul
Okur hits a technical free throw
missed the foul free throw

76-79 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

T Ft was good.
Okur to the line, can put the Jazz up 4.
3:22 to go.
Okur can’t get it, moroe board, to Kidd. Carter… drives, spins on the other side of the Nets and hits off glass!

Deron, Okur… Harping with room hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter for 2

78-79 - UTAH


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC attacking the rim again!! hits...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

YEAH!!! i was hoping house would take that one. was a little surprised, but REALLY smart move by house. i gotta applaud him for that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter fires, and can’t hit.
Deron… Okur. Haslsip, GG drives… O Foul as he had hit.
Nets ball, Utah BOOOS.
Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Giricek for 2

78-81 - UTAH


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

haha jus as i say that carter takes a bad 3


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vc bad shot


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince has scored the last 10 net points. wouldn't that have been a good time to rest Kidd?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

house with GREAT position!...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

nice, offensive foul.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

fruitcake said:


> lol who says vince cant be efficient. 14 points on 7 shots!


the whole team is being efficient. except for...mikki.

1-5, 2-4ft, 4 pts. 3 TO.

but hey, defensively, he's making up for it. 5 boards, 5 steals, 1 block.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

we need a strong finish. no drougt please


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

1. This is Eddie House's best game as a Net.

2. Cliff Robinson's wrinkled *** should be glued to the bench, because he is playing like a complete ****ing idiot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

turnovers:
nets 5
utah 15

deron williams has as much turnovers as the whole nets team, 5.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jason kidd and vince carter,

hurry up to take over this game.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

jarkid said:


> jason kidd and vince carter,
> 
> hurry up to take over this game.


this might be a smart vince, or this might be me just bull****ting, but i think carter may have been saving everything for the 2nd half.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

79-81 - UTAH


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

make your damn free throws!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ball into Carter.
Marcus in for Kidd. Carter makes his move, and Carter is fouled.
Pushing foul on Harpring.
Carter to the line.

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter can’t hit, Harpring board.

Deron up top… Okur backing, down to Harping and draws the 4th on Carter.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

peg182 said:


> this might be a smart vince, or this might be me just bull****ting, but i think carter may have been saving everything for the 2nd half.


or the refs completley screwed him over the 1st half

and just as i say that its 4 fouls on vince.

thats ****ing great


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

fruitcake said:


> make your damn free throws!


he's 6-8, 75%. nobody can be perfect. except, maybe, ray allen...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Harpring hits 2 free throws

79-83 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Harping hits. Carter out, Wright in.
1:55 to go.
Harpring hits.
Nets down 4.
Marcus…

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vc is still struggling the damn free throws


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marcus… Drives, rejected and fouled by Milsap. Wow, Milsap is aggressive.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

fruitcake said:


> or the refs completley screwed him over the 1st half
> 
> and just as i say that its 4 fouls on vince.
> 
> thats ****ing great


swear to god...refs just get worse and worse each year.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcus Williams hits 2 free throws

81-83 - UTAH


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Just got home. I was just looking at the boxscore and saw Boki hasn't played? What happened to him?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

AND1NBA said:


> Just got home. I was just looking at the boxscore and saw Boki hasn't played? What happened to him?


good question!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

trust this kid, mwill.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Great pass Marcus


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marcus drops the 1st. Fisher in.
Marcus drops the 2nd.

Milsap called on the O Charge as the Nets look to trap! Good play on Moore!

House, marcus… great pass to Moore and tied!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Moore for 2

83-83


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Milsap for 2

83-85 - UTAH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

good offensive foul to jazz.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

How much does Robinson have to suck before he gets yanked from this game?

He is putrid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

great, smart move marcus! he seems to be playing smart. 85% ft shooter? wow, didn't know that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets go Zone. Fisher… loses it, gets it back, to Milsap under and hits.

DAMNIT!

Marcus…from House, Wright, marcus… Cliff, House, Cliff, marcus. Off balance forces and draws the foul with 2 on the shot clock. LOL
On Milsap!

Marcus to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcus Williams hits 2 free throws

85-85


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Just got home. I was just looking at the boxscore and saw Boki hasn't played? What happened to him?


Upper respitory infection. Not available tonight.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

stop back door lose dfense!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Milsap for 2

85-87 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marcus hits the 1st!
Marcus hits the 2nd.
Tied again!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

House for 3

88-87 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

House with 17 points already...very nice


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mwill is the best bench now.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

marcus williams reminds me of rod strickland....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man Millsap just doing whatever he wants to Millsap.

House with a huge 3!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

ghoti said:


> Upper respitory infection. Not available tonight.


ouch. great hit house!! and no answer from utah! 

nets 88 jazz 87


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

End of the 3rd quarter

88-87 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Williams, Okur, air ball, Milsap hangs with the put back.

OIff to House, drops the 3. nets up 1.

Jazz pushinmg. GG can’t hit. Ball over.

Nets ball!

1.0	left on the shot clock. Into House, from center court can’t hit.

After 3, Nets up 88, 87!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ghoti said:


> How much does Robinson have to suck before he gets yanked from this game?
> 
> He is putrid.


Yup, looks really bad tonight


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

I can't wait to see Ghost Rider, looks pretty good.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

house for 3 from adams


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

HA! i love that commercial! living under a rock...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hoepfully the Nets can keep the ball out of Deron's hands. Sooo damn hot tonight.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mwill has to tell deron williams, he will surpass him in the future.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff can’t hit to open. Deron, Milsap… turns over, Marcus the steal!

Marcus holding… can’t hit the 3, Jason Collins reaching over on Jaroon, loose ball foul.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

damn. i think jarron boxes out better than jason. hahaha.

thank god, harpring and millsap suck.

wow. you guys were right about cliffy. travel?!!?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

cliffy get out of there

your jumpers all off


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Get Cliffy out, Millsap just getting anywhere he wants and then Cliffy commits a turn over damn


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Harpring in deep can’t hit, Milsap can’t slam the finish, and Cliff travels, jazz ball.

Into Deron… Nets till up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

marcus great move, great look, pass to hassan! foul!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

cliffy........... just rest


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron swing to Harpring can’t hit, Jarron over the back, but steps out.

Cliff, Jason, Marcus inside, flips to Adams and fouled by Harpring. To the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

collins vs collins


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Hassan Adams hits 1 of 2 free throws

89-87 - NETS


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

It's official. Cliff was smoking it up before the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Adams drops the 1st.
23 of 27 at the line.
Adams rims out. Milsap board.

Deron, Harptring, Deron… BMilsap. Makes the move, and fouled by Cliff, to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

HB said:


> Get Cliffy out, Millsap just getting anywhere he wants and then Cliffy commits a turn over damn


true dat. might as well use hassan against him. or wright. ****, cliffy is sucking *** against millsap.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

i think cliffy is still stoned..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Milsap hits 1 of 2 free throws

89-88 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

House for 2

91-88 - NETS


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

house is on fire.


giricek ain't so bad either.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Milsap can't hit.
Milsap hits the 2nd.
Nets up 1.
Marcus... Collins, hands off to House who drops the jumper!

Nets up 3!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

house was a great pickup!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

millsap is owning our big men.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Put in Boone!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

house is an unstoppable force.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

go marcus!\

ugh. derek fisher hits. i can't stand that guy.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Giricek for 2

91-90 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron to GG who hits off the catch and shoot.
Okur waiting to come in.

Marcus gets inside and drops the jumper.

Fisher hits.

Nets lead cut to 1 again.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marcus with a clutch basket but then Fisher hits right over him


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcus for 2

93-90 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I love UConn, has given us so much.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marcus with another basket, yeah boy!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher for 2

93-92 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marucs, house, Marcus… drives and lays it off the glass as he beats Milsap!
Deron, GG, Miksap, Deron, to a Jazz who was standing off the Bench. LOL

It was to Okur!

Timeout!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LMAO he passed to the guy heading to the bench, Harpring should feel stupid


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

hahah, harpring passing to his teammates that were walking back to the bench


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

wow, marcus is playing pretty great on offense tonight.


HA! harpring sucks ***!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

marcus williams show


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcus for 2

95-92 - NETS


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

marcus has been BALLIN lately. and hes also cut down on his stupid turnovers


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

HB said:


> LMAO he passed to the guy heading to the bench, Harpring should feel stupid


hahaha.... that was great :biggrin:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

hha.... they passed to the bench player


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

robinson has been prety terrible today


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

marcus williams is no.1


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

great foul by collins!!! that's the type of thing we need from him!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Please put in Mikki. Get Cliffy out, come on Frank!

I love what Vince is doing, just trying to the basket

Wow @ Marcus


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

elsaic15 said:


> robinson has been prety terrible today


pretty much. thank god he's coming out of the game.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Milsap hits 2 free throws

95-94 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

it's time to put vince and jason back, and i hope they can play well now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

… Marcus gets inside and can’t lay it in as it rims out. Deron to Miksap and fouled bo Collins. Milsap to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

oh god, extra small lineup by frank. williams, house, kidd, carter, and collins.

if we don't hit, we're screwed.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd in.
Milsap hits the 1st.
Carter in.
Cliff out.
Milsap hits again.
Nets up 1.
Ball to Carter… draws the foul. Was on Milsap. Oh Non shooting, carter to Marcus, reverse and hits and he shocks Okur.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcus Williams for 2

97-94 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vince don't miss them again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Milsap can’t hit, Carter board!
House, Carter… Nets go zsuper small, Marcus can’t hit the 3, Leaves of rOkur, back to Deron. Drives, leaves for Milsap, hits and fouled by Collins. Chance to tie.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

i'd love to know why frank can't just put in someone for someone else. maybe take out house. put in moore, wright, hassan, anyone but robinson or another point guard.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Millsap for 2 plus a foul
Millsap hits the free throw

97-97


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

millsap is a damn good big man


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, Marcus, house, Carter... House drives, to moore and fouled.
Moore to the line for 2!
Foul on Harpring!

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

i wish mikki was stronger, he woulda dunked that like nothin. dwight howard and amare could make that dunk. hahaha.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Moore hits 2 free throws

99-97 - NETS


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Millsap is killing us!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher for 2

99-99


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Oh man, this is getting fun


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

theKidd-5 said:


> Millsap is killing us!


i think carter just crushed millsap's spirit.

and then, after a deron dunk, he hits a 3. awesome.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whooooo Vince over Millsap!!! lol but the Jazz score right back

Vince is on fire!!!! Hits the crazy 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Moore drops the 1st!
Moore…. hits again as it rolls in.
Nets 99-97.

Nets go man to man, Fisher, gets inside and hits.
Tied game. Carter…. Has Milsap and the FACIAL OFF THE DELAY.
Deron finishes as he goes the distance. DAMNIT. Kidd to Carter who drops the 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

101-99 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vince dunked over millsap


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Okur just ran, with the ball, from the three point line on the left side to the right side of the key. And in the process it was a foul on the Nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams for 2

101-101


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur drives, Moore goes down, and blocking foul on Moore. Timeout.
5:32 to go, Nets up 3, Okur to the line after the timeout.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 3

104-101 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vc for 3


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Okur hits 2 free throws

104-103 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn, deron could dunk, marcus can not


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher for 3

104-106 - UTAH


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

damn, close shot for house, end of the shot clock..


**** derek fisher. 3 pointer. ****. mother****er.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur at the line.
7 lead changes.
Okur hits the 1st.
Okur hits the 2nd.
Nets up 1.
Kidd, Carter… drives, kicks, loses it, House gets it, Carter, House… rims out.
Fisher drops the 3.
Nets down 2.
4:51 to go.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not again!! lol why are Nets always in games like this


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

fisher hits the 3 ball nets down 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pass to Moore deflected by the Jazz.
12 to shot. Collins in, House out.
Wrihgt, Carter…. Fisher reaches in. LOL
Foul. Fisher wants the tie up…

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

oh no . down by 2


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Terrible pass Kidd


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

millsap pushes carter, kidd tried to pass it to him, but carter couldn't catch because of the push. hm.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jazz 4th, shock clock resets to 14.

Kidd, Carter… Milsap contested the tap, off Carter…
Feron, Okur loses it, gets it back, can’t hit, Wright obard off 12 taps.

Kidd, Carter… drives, can’t hit, but fouled.
Carter to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

personally, it seems to me as if carter's playin his heart out. not slacking tonight.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

105-106 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

4th on Milsap.
Carter hits the 1st.
Carter miess, tapped to Moore, but can’t control, Milsap controls.
-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sigh* Moore lost the ball


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince has missed the 2nd of his free throws the last like 3 times to the line


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams for 2

105-108 - UTAH


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

god damn deron williams.



CARTER ALLEY OOP LAYUP AND1!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince and 1?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow Vince is playing like a possessed man, look at that basket


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron drops it, and puts the Jazz up 3.
Lob to Carter… hits and FOULED!
5th on Milsap!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2 plus a foul
carter hits the free throw

108-108


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nets ability is shoot free throws are disgusting!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits and tied the game!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vc always misses one or 2 in the clutch time


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

good time out frank u know what to do!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That ball hit AK47 come on refs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron to Harpting, and Jazz 3 second O Violation!
Carter… drives, hands of to kidd who air balls a 3. 
Milsap board.
Kidd steal! Throws to Carter, goes behind the back and loses it.
Jazz ball, 2:45 to go.
Tie game.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

damn. in some games, kirlenko would've been called on a reach-in.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

dmanitg carter use ur head. horrible turnover he was completeyl out of control he should have just slowed down he had 2 on 1 with mikki


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

squaleca said:


> good time out frank u know what to do!!!


yeah, that was obvious. he should've called it.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

oh ****... why turn it over......

vince you should have passed that to moore and let him dunk the ball !


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

can we EVER hit 2-2 fts in the 4th just once?


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

HB said:


> That ball hit AK47 come on refs


The way the ball traveled out of bounds so fast compared to how softly Carter put it behind his back.
AK had to had touched it.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Okur for 2

108-110 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron, AK... Deron gets it back, drives, AK, Deron, okur... hits the fadeing jumper.
Kidd... Carter up top, AK taps a swipe LOL
Jazz over.
Carter to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

Please Hit Both For Once Carter Goddamnit


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

kirlenko, 5 fouls. 

vince, HITS BOTH. now stop complaining, the man is playing his heart out.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

110-110


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

2:13 to go.
Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.
Tie game!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

AK47 for 2

110-112 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron, Okur, AK… drives, hits.
Kidd, Carter… Drives, moore, Carter can’t hit, Jazz board.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

wright GOT PUSHED UNDER THE BASKET BY DERON WILLIAMS!!!!


WHAT THE **** IS UP WITH THE NO CALL???

**** deron williams i hate that *****.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

****ing deron the ****


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams for 2

110-114 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron gets inside and drops the jumper. Jazz up 4.
Nets timeout.
-Petey


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

we can not guard for **** late in games. this is disgusting. jazz have scored every trip down last few min. ugh


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

bad....


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

carter: dumb shot, dumb decision, should've passed it on that play. nice try.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

williams for 2 nets down 4


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

DAMN Williams never misses


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

i am scared....
i hope the nets could pull a good win...
a heartbreaker to the jazz and the home crowd...
i have faith in the nets...
go vc nd kidd don't screw up


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

milsap fouls out, good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

hell ya! no millsap...now who's comin in? collins? ha!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

isolation again...


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

we neeed this one!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

6 fouls, 8 turnovers. grat game, millsap.



damnit moore. you're sucking *** today.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

make some ****ing free throws!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Moore hits 1 of 2 free throws

111-114 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1:22, Nets only have 1 timeout to go.
Kidd takes a bump, no call, lobs to moore. FOULED by milsap.
Moore to the line!
1:13 to go.
He is done...
Moore's 1st rims out.
Moore hits. nets down 114-111.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

what the **** went on there??!?!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

what happened? why did we randomly lose 30 seconds


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

sh1t


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron… Okur… can’t hit,Kidd board… Kidd pushing. Carter, Kidd, Wright, kidd, Off to moore, deflected. Nets 8 second differential.
Deron drives, can’t hit, Carter board.
11.1 to go.
Nets down 114-111.
That was the final timeout.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

wow. frustrating game.

111 points for the nets, 11.1 on the clock. is this a sign?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i dunno about this one. with no timeouts left, i'm tempted to shoot the three here.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn....


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

oh my kidd


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Damn, stupid turnover, but we have a chance to tie it up


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

113-114 - UTAH


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

vince with the quick two...1 point game.

Nets foul Williams....5.9 left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ball into Carter... drives and the slam.

Deron is fouled.
5.9 to go.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

i'd say unless deron misses the 2nd, great decision.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Williams misses the first!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

may not be the best move there....can we score from full court with that amount of time?


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

aaaaaahhhhhh this is why i hate watchin sport.. my heart cant take it!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Deron Williams hits 1 of 2 free throws

113-115 - UTAH


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hits the second....here we go...

VINCE!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron misses on the 1st.

But the Nets don't have a timeout left.

Deron hits.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wow....ridiculous


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Get
The
****
out
of 
here


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

Vince Is God !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ball into Carter. FIRES A LONG 3 TO WIN!
NETS WIN 116-115.
THEY JUMP ON CARTER!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Omg.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

redemption


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

why was Josh Boone laying on the floor like that


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

NO ****ING WAY HE MADE THAT!! ****ING GILBERT ARENAS STYLE!!! THAT GOT ME SO PUMPED UP HOLY **** I WANNA PLAY BASKETBALL!!


vince obviously played his heart out tonight!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 3

116-115 - NETS


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

That was shot from like 33 ft!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Vcfor Three Nets Win By 1


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Vince deserves to be a damn allstar baby!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

**** u nets fans thats all i gotta say **** u!!!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Goddamn !!!!!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

OMG VC U THE MAN
THANkS FOR THE HEARTBREAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

omg look at where the **** he shot that from....wtffff


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Go for win or tie?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

buzzerrrrr beater by vc


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

neoxsupreme said:


> Go for win or tie?


Late?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

It wasnt even a heave, what a beautiful jumpshot!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Nets win*

116-115


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

the basketball gods are shinin down on us tonight!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lol at jason collins running into the crowd.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW. What a game! I wish i'd have seen that shot live. damn!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

N-e-t-s


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Husstla said:


> Late?


Well I don't have the game so I don't know.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I cannot believe it


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

wow vince 20 28, 30!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Brah, Kirlenko is not worth vince carter.


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

Maggette would have buried that shot. Maggette for VC straight up, maybe we can throw in Boone or House to sweeten the deal.


----------



## NOMAM (Dec 2, 2005)

OMFG!!

What a strange road trip!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC you deserved to be the All star starter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

i called that shot before it happened:
my exact words:
"please God, let us win by one this time"


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

VC waves "BYE BYE, thanks for coming" to the crowd after the 3, he would had 50+ if it wasnt for foul trouble. Tell me that man isnt an all star (I know at least 3 people who will anyway)


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

squaleca said:


> wow vince 20 28, 30!!



thats points in the second half!!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Man, we would have torched him if he missed LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

wow...great play. great pick by mikki. he made up for ****ty play during the game to make a great pick at the perfect time for vince.


****ing vince carter just showed why he NEEDS to be in the allstar game.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

Vince Carterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

what a screen by mikki moore, WHAT A SCREEN


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

what a strange road trip


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

only prob is when RJ comes back!! will vince step back!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

34 foot 3 pointer wow!! the Wow starts now!! Microsoft should use that shot as their promo!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh my God! I cannot believe that shot. :yay:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Mikki Moore set a tremendous pick on Harpring.

Okur had a shot to interfere with the shot, but he half-assed it as usual.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Mikki with the last second pick. Great play. Carter was great in the second and the winning bucket.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> what a screen by mikki moore, WHAT A SCREEN


THANK YOU FOR POINTING THAT OUT.

Great shot by Carter,though.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter owes me another remote.

As soon as that went in I flinged it to the air and now its broken, the crazyness what a game.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I still can't believe it... What a shot. :clap:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vince Carter Wears Red Jersey = Michhael Jordan


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

GM3 said:


> Carter owes me another remote.
> 
> As soon as that went in I flinged it to the air and now its broken, the crazyness what a game.


I did that three years ago. Except it was for a completely different reason.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

perhaps this is why carter has to have the ball in his hands the last minute of every game. Occassionaly, he works magic out there.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

GM3 said:


> Carter owes me another remote.
> 
> As soon as that went in I flinged it to the air and now its broken, the crazyness what a game.


I freaked out and screamed so loud I woke up my wife and scared the hell out of my cat. He's currently under the bed. .. lol.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

GM3 said:


> Carter owes me another remote.
> 
> As soon as that went in I flinged it to the air and now its broken, the crazyness what a game.


:lol:


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

ghoti said:


> Okur had a shot to interfere with the shot, but he half-assed it as usual.


i was at the utah vs knicks game at msg. when marbury hit the game winner layup, it was OKUR that halfassed his defense on him. 
Go OKUR!


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Great finish!

Why didn't Utah just foul him and put him on the line?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

roro26 said:


> Great finish!
> 
> Why didn't Utah just foul him and put him on the line?


because MIKKI set an UNBELIEVABLE SCREEN!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

justasking? said:


> I freaked out and screamed so loud I woke up my wife and scared the hell out of my cat. He's currently under the bed. .. lol.


Me too. I sounded like I was possessed by the devil. I probably woke somebody up. Oh well.

Then I yelled for another 30 seconds into a pillow.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

roro26 said:


> Great finish!
> 
> Why didn't Utah just foul him and put him on the line?


That could had forced a tie.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Me too. I sounded like I was possessed by the devil. I probably woke somebody up. Oh well.
> 
> Then I yelled for another 30 seconds into a pillow.


ha ha! This is definitely not good for the heart! :biggrin:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

justasking? said:


> I freaked out and screamed so loud I woke up my wife and scared the hell out of my cat. He's currently under the bed. .. lol.


lol

I freaked out my dog too. When the remote came back down she ran to the other side of the room.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Remember this.

Carter got triple teamed and Frank called a timeout.

Out of the timeout they ran a high pick and roll with Kidd running the set, and that took just enough heat off Carter to get through the rest of the game.

Give Frank the credit. He takes a lot of crap for how he handles the end of games.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

i was screaming AT the tv. 

did anyone see hassan WHIPPING the nets players? he got kind of intense. hahah jp


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

GM3 said:


> lol
> 
> I freaked out my dog too. When the remote came back down she ran to the other side of the room.



LOL!!! What a crazy week this (West Coast trip) has been. Nice to end it on a positive note.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

zdam... Those rebounding numbers aren't pretty...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man I left for the weight room. Lol when the Jazz went up by four with 1 left I tivoed the rest of the game. I was on the bike when I saw the shot and I burst out laughing, everyone around me thought I was crazy. Vince you crazy son of a gun


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

All I know is Vince takes a lot of heat, but when the guy comes to play, He COMES to play


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow he scored 29 points in the second half, I believe 15 in the fourth


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You know whats ironic, Baron Davis hit that exact style shot, from the exact same spot against the Rockets.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

If Vince played his regular minutes he probably would have got 40 points at least.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

i love u vince (no ****)lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

thacarter said:


> i love u vince (no ****)lol


Air Fly?

-Petey


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

houston rocket fans say "Thanks Vince, nice shot!"

The Nets finally got a buzzer-beater win of their own, taking out the Jazz on the road on a deep three by Vince Carter. Utah was up one with a chance to extend it to three on the line, but Deron Williams (25 pts) missed one of the free throws. Vince (33 pts) said after the game that when Deron missed the first freebie, Jason Kidd told him they should go for two and the tie, to which he agreed. But when he got the ball, the spirit moved him to go for the W. After draining the shot and getting mobbed by his teammates, Vince went over to the Nets bench pointing to his eye. We thought maybe he was referring to Mehmet Okur and Matt Harpring getting that shot busted in their eyes, but actually Vince’s contact was falling out …


----------

